# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  ALGUNAS SUGERENCIAS TRAS EL CAMBIO

## Iban

En el sano intento de haceros más llevadero el cambio, os ponemos aquí algunas "cosillas" que os pueden facilitar la adaptación.

*APARIENCIA DEL FORO.*
Actualmente hay disponibles dos formatos de presentación diferentes entre los que podréis elegir libremente (y cambiar siempre que os apetezca). Aquellos que no se sientan muy covencidos con el aspecto actual, que le den una oportunidad a la segunda opción, por si les resulta más agradable. Para ello, en la parte más baja de la página hay una ventanita en la que se puede elegir entre "Test" o "AnimatedArena".
_(Esta funcionalidad ha sido desactivada temporalmente, pero pronto volverá a estar disponible)_

*ICONOGRAFÍA ASOCIADA A LOS HILOS.*
Habréis observado que ahora los iconos de los hilos están en tres colores diferentes: gris, azul y rojo. Los hilos grises son aquellos que no contienen ningún post que no hayamos leído. Serán azules si contienen mensajes nuevos. Los hilos rojos son aquellos conocidos como "Temas Calientes": los que tengan más de 15 respuestas o 100 visitas. Esto nos ayudará a detectar los hilos más activos. Veréis sobre algunos de los iconos una flecha verde. Eso significa que hemos aportado algún post a ese hilo. Situando el puntero del ratón sobre la flecha verde nos dirá cuántas respuetas hemos escrito en ese hilo, y la fecha de la última.

Títulos.JPG

----------


## Iban

Al listar temas (bien dentro de una zona, o bien por medio de "Mensajes Nuevos") aparecerán en Rojo o en Azul (como ya se ha dicho) aquellos hilos en los que haya mensajes sin leer. Junto al icono del hilo existe un pequeño dibujo con dos flechitas. Haciendo "clic" en este icono se abrirá el hilo justo por el punto donde se termina lo leído anteriormente, y empieza lo que falta por leer. Esto resulta útil para aquellos hilos largos y con actualizaviones continuas, pues nos evitará tener que releer para encontrar lo nuevo.

Primero.jpg

----------


## Iban

Cuando se accede a un hilo, el foro presenta el inicio del mismo, empezando por el primer post que contiene. Si se quiere entrar en un hilo por el final, se puede hacer "clic" en el icono circular con forma de flecha que aparece junto al nombre del 
último usuario que ha escrito en dicho hilo.

Ultimo.jpg

----------


## Iban

Ya podéis seleccionar la apariencia del foro, entre dos opciones. Dónde elegirlo, lo tenéis al final de la página. Porbad para ver con cuál os sentís más cómodos.

Estilo.jpg

----------


## Iban

Ortografía.

Sobre la ventana donde escribís vuestros mensajes, a mano derecha, veréis el siguiente icono.

Orto.JPG


Si hacéis clic sobre él os instalará una funcionalidad de _smart tags_ para ayudaros a la detección de faltas de ortografía en vuestros escritos.

----------


## magomarcos

No sé, si es acá pero quería dejar mi nota de agradecimiento en nombre de la magia, los cambios realizados en el foro.

LOS CUALES AYUDAN A ENALTECER NUESTRO QUERIDO ARTE.

Sé que no son nuevos pero recién hoy pude navegar algo más y veo que esta todo limpio y acomodado hasta por orden alfabético, lleguen mis FELICITACIONES.

----------


## Pulgas

Gracias a ti, Marcos, y a todos cuantos contribuís a que el foro siga creciendo y lo haga con calidad.

----------

